# Hardly Handled Antiques◆Uniques, Grand Opening, Free Hotdogs



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello fellow PFF'rs. Wife and her partner have opened a new store. She has been working hard on it this past month to get it ready, even put me to work in there. She has a wide variety of stuff, everything from 120 years ago to modern day items. Don't worry fellas, bring the wife, don't just tell her about it. We have a man cave corner. If you finish browsing it, have a seat, grab a fresh brewed coffe, soda, or a danish, and let the wife browse. 

Grand opening is tomorrow July 4th. I will be grilling some Ballpark Beef Franks, grab a bag of chips and a soda, enjoy lunch on us as you browse for that treasure you just have to have!

Mention you saw this add on Pensacola Fishing Forum and recieve 5% your purchase!

We are located at 5203 Dogwood Drive. We are half a block North of Hamilton Bridge Road.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

New Items still coming in this weekend as well as every two weeks! 

Hope to see yall there. Stop on by help us celebrate our Nations Birthday, before you head to Riverwalk, Our make us your only stop! Have a fun and safe holiday weekend!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice. I'll be there


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a neat store, I'll drop in when I'm in the area.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am beat down tired. Hope I get to sleep in. Hotdogs should be ready by 11!!! Lookin forward to meeting some new PFF members!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday America!!!

Yall come on down. Dogs are hot n ready!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Chaps, great to meet you and your little man!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Chaps, great to meet you and your little man!


Thanks and we look forward to frequenting the store. We will prob swing by on the way to fireworks!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, I'll keep an eye on her at night even though its in the city....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hour left!!! Come get a dog, chips, pepsi.... sun poking through. Free dinner before the fireworks!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thankya brother!! Allstate monitored security helps us out too!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats a mole from my house.i will diff check it out.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

The Hours have changed slightly from 10am- 5pm Tuesday thru Saturday.


----------

